# Chaos War Mammoth



## Dragannia (May 12, 2008)

Its quite an expensive unit but I like the feel of it. Is it good, for its price? And how would you incorporate it into a 2k points army (the minimum cost)? Is it viable in an all cavalry army? I love my horses, hehe.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, you wouldn't. It's not balanced for a 2000pt army, and currently is suited to 4000pts+, as opponents will figure that there will be a large number of big beasties, and will bring enough to counter with a good chance of success.

The War Mammoth is far too expensive to include with any real chance of doing well in 2000pts - there are few enough units in that they can shimmy out the way.

600pts, in addition to the 150 odd you're paying for the Exalted Champion, and 100+ you're paying for theunit, you're left with 1200pts to spend the rest of your army on.

I'd get one as a centre piece, or as part of themed forces, but not for a competitive one


----------

